# Meshoma



## CVelez (Feb 1, 2013)

I would like to know what you think.   I just read an article in Becker's ASC Review stating to bill removal of meshoma to Medicare with CPT 27087 and for payors other than Medicare to use 11005 + 11008.   I have not been able to find any documentation from CMS stating this.    


Thanks 

Charla


----------

